# problem with gbde



## krasi_d (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello, 

Everybody I'm new in FreeBSD. I have a problem with Disk Encryption with gbde. After supplemented the following line to the kernel configuration file:


```
options GEOM_BDE
```

After the reboot. I can't login with ssh, the message is 
	
	



```
The server closed internet connection
```
 I can't login with root or users to change the kernel configuration file.

I try to explain the situation. I use FreeBSD 8.1 Release.
I'll be happy if some one to give some instruction.
Thank you.


----------



## Jaax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

When you had modified your kernel configuration file, did you compile your new kernel ?

Try to connect to your server with -v option for ssh command.


----------



## Jaax (Sep 30, 2010)

And post the result.


----------



## krasi_d (Oct 2, 2010)

I going different way. I try with livecd, anyway thanks for your instruction. Next time I should try.


----------

